# NYU graduate film $300k!? Why?



## doggmapeete (Feb 12, 2019)

This seems crazy to me. Does anyone understand why it’s so much more than the others? Also, the third year seems like a money grab, since you’re just working on your thesis?

Can someone help me. I applied and liked the program until I started weighing it against Columbia’s two years of tuition. 

Does anyone understand this?


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow that's a crazy big amount! ? ? ? 

That'll take forever to pay off.


----------



## yisiling (Mar 26, 2019)

To my understanding, a lot of the school have crazy tuition because they fund your thesis and projects you made throughout your learning there, meaning the school gave you money for your projects instead of you raising money for your own projects.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 26, 2019)

yisiling said:


> To my understanding, a lot of the school have crazy tuition because they fund your thesis and projects you made throughout your learning there, meaning the school gave you money for your projects instead of you raising money for your own projects.


That doesn't make any sense. You're still funding it via insane tuition.


----------



## yisiling (Mar 26, 2019)

Chris W said:


> That doesn't make any sense. You're still funding it via insane tuition.


Yes..but you will have an amount automatically instead of fund rasing and don't know how much you are ending up with. If i remember correctly, chapman gives you around 15000 for your thesis? I could be wrong, but it is a big number.


----------

